# Dayton RS28A w/o RS drivers? Center Channel



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got a Dayton RS28A tweeter that I had in the CJD MTM. One of the woofers got a piece of dust or something down in the voice coil and broke the driver so my center channel is now sitting out in the garage unassembled. To the Dayton RS defense, the driver that broke was out in my garage unprotected for about 8 months 

Are there any MTM designs out there that use the RS28A for a tweeter but use different drivers than the RS150s-8? I would just order the RS150-8 but they are always out of stock. If I don't find an acceptable alternative then I will wait till the RS150-8 is in stock and order a pair of those (and some slight xover changes). 

The center channel goes in wall and has to be within the dimensions of 7.5" tall x 21.5" wide x 13" deep.

I can build xovers, and documented designs. I am not a designer though or I'd find an acceptable alternative myself.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Check here http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Another option is to call Parts Express and talk to them. They could let you know what the real lead time is on the RS150's or point you to another driver. They even help with crossover design (a lot of designs in their showcase were made with crossovers that PE employees helped the customers design).

Good luck.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

You could build his RS150/RS28A MT...
http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=18946
BOM here
http://htguide.com/forum/showpost.php4?p=459117&postcount=129


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Another option is to call Parts Express and talk to them. They could let you know what the real lead time is on the RS150's or point you to another driver. They even help with crossover design (a lot of designs in their showcase were made with crossovers that PE employees helped the customers design).
> 
> Good luck.


I second that idea.

PE staff are generally very very helpful.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I think I remember seeing an RS180/RS28a MTM center once... may have even been this forum?


----------

